# Street art of Sao Paulo



## longknife (Sep 12, 2013)

There are a couple of truly beautiful pieces @ BBC News - In pictures: Street art of Sao Paulo


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 26, 2013)

My sister-in-law lives in Sao Paulo.


----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> My sister-in-law lives in Sao Paulo.



How does she like life there?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 27, 2013)

longknife said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > My sister-in-law lives in Sao Paulo.
> ...



I was thinking she lived there, but I forgot Marcia moved to Santos. Originally in 1974, she moved for a year from Concepción, Chile, to São Paulo. Her family is from Temuco, Chile, where everyone in the immediate family lived their entire childhood an hour from the Pacific Ocean. She lived 4 years in São Vicente, which is just east of Santos.

She loves it in Brazil for the weather, which is always warm but muggy. Santos is much quieter than São Paulo for her. Marcia, also, likes that the water at the beach in Santos is a lot warmer than in Chile.


----------



## ChloeP80 (Oct 8, 2013)

longknife said:


> There are a couple of truly beautiful pieces @ BBC News - In pictures: Street art of Sao Paulo



Wow, these are amazing! I am really interested in visiting Sao Paulo, I've always wanted to and hopefully I can save up enough money to go sometime soon!


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 23, 2013)




----------

